# Bord Gas and Airtricity switches



## Godfather (29 Mar 2011)

Hi, has anyone switched from bord gas to airtricity and then back to Bord Gas to avail maybe of the big switch offering 2 times?


----------



## MANTO (29 Mar 2011)

Can't be done, if you switch back your discount continues from when you left. i.e. If you had 2 months left on your current discount and switch back, you still only have 2 months left.


----------



## bstop (29 Mar 2011)

I switched back 2 months ago and got the same deal a second time. I asked the Bord Gais rep. if this was correct and was told it was.


----------



## Leper (30 Jun 2011)

We switched to Airtricity (electricity and gas) in 2010.  We received our first bills in mid December and paid them immediately.  I have not received a bill from Airtricity since despite contacting them on at least two occasions and even supplying meter readings to their representatives. It is now nearly seven months since they sent me the first bill.

Last week we switched both utilities back to the ESB and surprise, surprise a member of Airtricity contacted me two days later asking why we switched back.  When I informed her of not getting a bill and fearing the worst due to cold winter/spring she took the high moral ground saying that I was not giving Airtricity a chance. I think she may have been brainwashed by Airtricity management.

The lady could not see any point to my statements.  However, she did admit there is an ongoing problem with their billing system which was not yet resolved.  But, that's not my problem.  I'm glad I switched back to the ESB.  At least, now I have some peace of mind.


----------



## bstop (30 Jun 2011)

I sent an email complaint to airtricity and they never replied. That was the reason I switched back to Bord Gais. Airtricity do not seem to offer any forum to make a complaint.


----------



## onlineprint (30 Jun 2011)

I switched from Bord Gais to Airtricity and got a bill within 6 weeks but my next bill was 4 months later, they are a lazy company in my view, I rang to try and sort out the the mess they put me and they told me they would ring me back. Still waiting. Avoid.


----------



## Leper (2 Jul 2011)

I tried to ring Airtricity on several occasions yesterday and failed to make contact with anybody other than a stupid answering system that is about as inspiring as the Waterford Gaelic Football team. Using the Airtricity website is unfriendly also.

Why am I saything these things? They will probably eventually act on their shortcomings.


----------



## deedee80 (2 Jul 2011)

I just got my first proper bill from Airtricity and I am not one bit impressed.  Sorry I moved now from Bord Gais, much better run company.  I am at a lost to see any discount at all on my Airtricity bill and the texts and emails for readings is annoying.  I won't be staying with them for long.


----------



## gel (3 Jul 2011)

I have had the same trouble getting a bill off Airtricity as well. Eventually got talking to a rep who agreed to spread the bill I had to pay over a few months. 
Am definitely going to move from them as soon as I see which company gives the best deal.



Leper said:


> ..as inspiring as the Waterford Gaelic Football team.


 Aw come on they are not that bad (the Waterford Gaelic Football team I mean)


----------



## Luckycharm (26 Jul 2011)

Had an Airtricity rep call to the door yesterday offering 10% off gas and Elec. I am currently with Bord gais for both - from reading this I guess it does not seem worth the hassle or the discount does not really come through- Am I missing something.


----------



## STEINER (7 Oct 2011)

I have just switched from bord gais to airtricity for electricity only.  I have noted the comments on this thread but at the end of the day, airtricity are offering me better prices than bord gais or esb.  I can endure infrequent billing if I must, my usage is very small, less than 500 euro per annum.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2011)

_Airtricity's _invoicing/billing is a nightmare in my opinion. At least I always have trouble understanding it (on two separate accounts that I have) and even their own staff had trouble at times. Having said that after they basically overcharged me for a while they have given me a very good deal on unit rates for another year on both accounts so I'll put up with the administrative/billing hassle as long as there are savings to be had. I've never had too much trouble contacting/interacting with them via web/email/phone. But I expect to move from them in about a year. So far I have been with _ESB _then _BGE _and now _Airtricity_.


----------



## Tired Paul (7 Oct 2011)

Stay away from Airtricity !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Joined them last year (almost to the day) and I am looking forward to when my 12 month contract is up - because I'm off. 
We got a bill in Dec 10 and to be fair i was impressed - until I then got another bill 2 weeks later for "transfer from Bord Gais". I queried this and Airtricty incorrectly billed me for gas not switched over at the time. Shrugged my shoulders and said fair enough - must keep an eyer on the bill next time. Next bill - massive (I know it was cold but I wasn't providing gas & elec for the entire housing estate). Again questioned Airtricity over it and got no satisfaction. 
Next bill - massive. Com'on I thought. They're response was they never got my readings that I submitted despite these being recored in my account history.
Next bill - not a bit impressed so rang them to cnacel a/c and say bye bye. They said no problem as long as i pay the €180 for finishing contracr too early.
Bring on the 26th of October.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2011)

Whatever about my own issues with their billing process if you don't understand the bottom line charge then you can easily keep your own log of the meter readings and then calculate the cost of units used. My problems was mainly to do with the timing of bills and the fact that they prematurely and incorrectly switched me off the discounted unit rate on both bills. When I pointed this out and showed them how they were basically overcharging me on one of the bills they reverted me to the lowest rate possible and backdated it on both bills.


----------



## STEINER (7 Oct 2011)

ClubMan said:


> Whatever about my own issues with their billing process if you don't understand the bottom line charge then you can easily keep your own log of the meter readings and then calculate the cost of units used. My problems was mainly to do with the timing of bills and the fact that they prematurely and incorrectly switched me off the discounted unit rate on both bills. When I pointed this out and showed them how they were basically overcharging me on one of the bills they reverted me to the lowest rate possible and backdated it on both bills.


 
its good to be forewarned of any potential errors airtricity might make, hopefully I won't have any hassle sorting out any issues I might encounter


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2011)

To be fair - I always keep a close eye on ALL of my bills/statements in all contexts (salary, bank a/cs, tax, savings, investments, utilities etc.) and they are fare from being alone in making mistakes over the years!


----------



## STEINER (25 Nov 2011)

STEINER said:


> its good to be forewarned of any potential errors airtricity might make, hopefully I won't have any hassle sorting out any issues I might encounter


 
I got my first Airtricity bill and I checked that everything is ok re tariffs etc.  After I entered online a meter reading on 15th Nov, they estimated another 5 days usage up to 21st Nov which seems reasonable I suppose.

I emailed customer service twice about the free energy monitor available and they will send one out to me.  So, early days yet, but no problems.


----------



## Luckycharm (13 Mar 2012)

Just got a big bill from BG so looking at switching - Airtricity seem to be cheaper on last bill worked out would save €19 going back to ESB and around €28 with Airtricity that is for 1 year switch.

Thinking of also swithcing gas to Flogas so if anyone has any updates on any good stories bad with regard to both before I make the switch it would be much appreciated.


----------



## seantheman (13 Mar 2012)

Luckycharm said:


> Just got a big bill from BG so looking at switching - Airtricity seem to be cheaper on last bill worked out would save €19 going back to ESB and around €28 with Airtricity that is for 1 year switch.
> 
> Thinking of also swithcing gas to Flogas so if anyone has any updates on any good stories bad with regard to both before I make the switch it would be much appreciated.


 
I've given my experience of recent switch here http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=167137


----------



## dec84 (4 Sep 2012)

It is worth the switch to Airtricity if you are interested in saving money, their customer service has improved alot over the last while. If you write to Airtricity and they do not reply to you within 5 working days they will credit your account by €20. The best discounts are to be got from the Airtricity door to door reps, I switched with them which was hassel free and im saving up to 17%. I'v had no problems with them. The trick to saving money with any company is to switch supplier yearly to get the best deals so i will be switching in the next few months to whoever offers me the best deal. I found it was better to switch rather than to stay with the ESB because i had the opportunity to save money for a year and they will offer me a good rate to sign back up with them. Its good healthy competition which was missing for a long time here.


----------



## Complainer (8 Sep 2012)

dec84 said:


> It is worth the switch to Airtricity if you are interested in saving money, their customer service has improved alot over the last while. If you write to Airtricity and they do not reply to you within 5 working days they will credit your account by €20. The best discounts are to be got from the Airtricity door to door reps, I switched with them which was hassel free and im saving up to 17%. I'v had no problems with them. The trick to saving money with any company is to switch supplier yearly to get the best deals so i will be switching in the next few months to whoever offers me the best deal. I found it was better to switch rather than to stay with the ESB because i had the opportunity to save money for a year and they will offer me a good rate to sign back up with them. Its good healthy competition which was missing for a long time here.



So how long have you been working the doors for Airtricity then?


----------



## theresa1 (9 Sep 2012)

Switch gas to Flogas - no brainer.


----------



## JackN (29 Nov 2012)

Hi Theresa; Why do you recommend Flogas? I'm seriously considering moving away from them.


----------



## suzie (29 Nov 2012)

I rang up flogas as I was reviewing my providers and they were able to give me a discount from their standard rate. Now they couldnt say how long the discount will be applied, so I will keep an eye on the bills. Though would really like if they have online accounts (rather than paper)

S.


----------



## JackN (29 Nov 2012)

I was on their introductory offer until October. Only when I called them did I learn that my new rate was going to be 25% higher than I had been paying. They did offer to reduce that new rate by 7% to €0.04827 per Kwh (exc. VAT).

Out of curiousity, I called later and pretended to be a new customer. They offered €0.04414 (exc. VAT) for six months and then would go to their standard rate of €0.05167.

We use a lot of gas in our house so it makes sense for me to move to Airtricity. Their discounted rate for 12 months make it attractive even though their service charge is much higher that Flogas.


----------



## dewdrop (26 Aug 2013)

Had a call to the door by two young men from Airtrricity. There initial selling point was that they had got many calls from people in the area re high level of electricity bills. I found them extremely forceful in their approach and eventually i had to more or less tell them to go.


----------

